# GReddy vs. HKS



## nightwing822000 (Sep 26, 2005)

Any opinions on which company makes a better turbo....now, I know the specs on most of the turbos from each company....I do my research. My questions is this....Does anybody have GReddy or HKS turbo's and if so, do you have any problems, any comments on either production company? :thumbup:


----------

